# Rebuilt KA24DE



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

A friend of mine bought a re-built KA24DE engine, but decided against swapping it in. Instead he invested in an RB20DET and has since swapped that into his car.
He offered the rebuilt KA to me because mine smokes like a bastard.
He claims the engine is completely rebuilt, and pressure tested for around 180PSI, he also has dyno sheets showing the engine RWHP around ~215.
Does this sound likely for a Naturally Aspirated motor? and would it be worth buying?
The engine also comes with a Tranny and a new Centerforce puck clutch.
The engine is sitting wrapped in a tarp in a snowbank. Would this engine be a worthwhile investment?


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

DaCheat said:


> A friend of mine bought a re-built KA24DE engine, but decided against swapping it in. Instead he invested in an RB20DET and has since swapped that into his car.
> He offered the rebuilt KA to me because mine smokes like a bastard.
> He claims the engine is completely rebuilt, and pressure tested for around 180PSI, he also has dyno sheets showing the engine RWHP around ~215.
> Does this sound likely for a Naturally Aspirated motor? and would it be worth buying?
> ...


It all depends how much he's asking. Rebuilt engines are nice, but no way hell does that one make 215hp at the wheels. My friend Brad has a rebuilt KA24DET with T25 and that doesn't even make 215 at the wheels. Expect maybe 125hp at the wheels. How much is the engine? I don't think it's worth more than $500 US.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> It all depends how much he's asking. Rebuilt engines are nice, but no way hell does that one make 215hp at the wheels. My friend Brad has a rebuilt KA24DET with T25 and that doesn't even make 215 at the wheels. Expect maybe 125hp at the wheels. How much is the engine? I don't think it's worth more than $500 US.


He told me to make him an offer...
Also the engine was rebuilt with performance parts, new cams, underdrive pulley, that kind of stuff...new pistons, rings etc.

How could a rebuilt engine only make 125HP to the wheels? A stock 240 makes 140HP new...


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

DaCheat said:


> He told me to make him an offer...
> Also the engine was rebuilt with performance parts, new cams, underdrive pulley, that kind of stuff...new pistons, rings etc.
> 
> How could a rebuilt engine only make 125HP to the wheels? A stock 240 makes 140HP new...


165 at the crank... Maybe up to 125 at the wheels. I've seen really good all-motor 240's make like 300hp at the crank, but that's really expensive. Also, this motor looks like it'd be expensive. He probably paid a lot for it... He'll probably also respect a return on the investment. It sounds like it'd be a good building block, but I'd go cheaper. I think you'd rather do an RB20DET, right? Check out EBay, I've seen some of them go for under $1000.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

DaCheat said:


> He told me to make him an offer...
> Also the engine was rebuilt with performance parts, new cams, underdrive pulley, that kind of stuff...new pistons, rings etc.
> 
> How could a rebuilt engine only make 125HP to the wheels? A stock 240 makes 140HP new...


if the ka is rebuilt it should have 155 flywheel hp in stock form.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> 165 at the crank... Maybe up to 125 at the wheels. I've seen really good all-motor 240's make like 300hp at the crank, but that's really expensive. Also, this motor looks like it'd be expensive. He probably paid a lot for it... He'll probably also respect a return on the investment. It sounds like it'd be a good building block, but I'd go cheaper. I think you'd rather do an RB20DET, right? Check out EBay, I've seen some of them go for under $1000.


Yeah, the same guy swapped an RB20DET into his car...he is still working on it a little bit at a time because he Builds Custom choppers for a local shop...
He got the RB for $1200, FMIC for $500, Walbro 255 LPH fuel pump for like $200, New Rad, New Hoses.
He also got an Electric Fan really cheap because someone ordered it in, and didn't take it, so the shop sold it to him for the price minus the deposit the guy put on it...I really want to do the swap but money is an issue...also he is hoping for 225 RWHP once everything is complete...does this make sense?


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

lets do some history homework shall we so you all get your facts straight. the ka24e makes 140 hp at the crank. the ka24de makes 155 at the crank. when he said expect 125 at the wheels he was talking about a rebuilt stock motor. since its rebuilt with performance parts, im not sure how much it will make but 200 horsepower at the wheelsis out of the question. i dont believe it is possible from the situation described.anyways, if this thing is in good condition and you got a smoker, get rid of your smoker and take this.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

I think if you want RB20, there's no reason why you shouldn't get it. Also, an FMIC for $500? Walbro 255 for $200? That's rape. Unless you're talking Canadian dollars... Goddamnit, we should all just switch to the Euro. 
Anyways, I would seriously ponder what you want from an engine before investing a lot in a KA. It seems like you want turbo, and if I were you, I'd investigate the CA18DET's. That's my advice to everyone, lol.
Well, I wouldn't make a decision now, unless he'll unload the engine on you for like $500. Did you make him an offer?


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> I think if you want RB20, there's no reason why you shouldn't get it. Also, an FMIC for $500? Walbro 255 for $200? That's rape. Unless you're talking Canadian dollars...


Canadian $'s indeed...If it was US$ i'd be laughing at the guy!


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> I think if you want RB20, there's no reason why you shouldn't get it. Also, an FMIC for $500? Walbro 255 for $200? That's rape. Unless you're talking Canadian dollars... Goddamnit, we should all just switch to the Euro.
> Anyways, I would seriously ponder what you want from an engine before investing a lot in a KA. It seems like you want turbo, and if I were you, I'd investigate the CA18DET's. That's my advice to everyone, lol.
> Well, I wouldn't make a decision now, unless he'll unload the engine on you for like $500. Did you make him an offer?


I'm going to offer him $500 for the engine, tranny and Clutch, see what he says.
I don't really feel like paying much for a KA24DE, especially when I plan on the RB20 swap, this is more or less just an engine to hold me over from the one I have now which is smoking like Crazy...

Also, I don't Want a C18det, nothing wrong with them, just too small for me!


----------



## engine#9 (Mar 30, 2004)

I'd say that's fair even though he could say more that he's throwin' the clutch in but still sounds bout right.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

engine#9 said:


> I'd say that's fair even though he could say more that he's throwin' the clutch in but still sounds bout right.


Yeah I replaced the clutch in my car with a Nismo clutch so, I don't really need one, but if he was to throw in the clutch and tranny for $500 i think that is a really good deal.
The engine has been sitting for 7 or 8 months, and he paid $400 without the clutch.
I think I am going to offer $500 for it and see where that takes us.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

you should look into the ka24det...about the same price as an rb20 swap but you end up with all this power and tourque. rb20 has plenty to go around, but since your buying a rebuilt ka anyways....


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

Kelso said:


> you should look into the ka24det...about the same price as an rb20 swap but you end up with all this power and tourque. rb20 has plenty to go around, but since your buying a rebuilt ka anyways....


I was thinking about that as an option for sure...I have to check my finances when the time comes, thing is that the RB20DET is turbo stock, the KA24DE is not and I have seen Turbo kit costs well over $3000 American, this is the Turbonetics Kit...I've checked other places as well, but they usually require alot of work to assemble the kits.
I might have to buy another 240SX when i can afford it and do both build ups!
:thumbup:


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

The guy only paid $400 Canadian for the rebuilt KA? Damn! I'm moving to Canada. You guys have cheaper Rx, cheaper KA's, and no BUSH! Lol, coughing up $500 for a rebuilt KA isn't bad at all. It'll be more reliable and you'll be able to push it harder with less risk of damage. Actually, damn, I might be interested in it. Where in Canada are you and this rebuilt KA? I'm in northern Minnesota. I could bring up your brakes too, if I come look at this engine...


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> The guy only paid $400 Canadian for the rebuilt KA? Damn! I'm moving to Canada. You guys have cheaper Rx, cheaper KA's, and no BUSH! Lol, coughing up $500 for a rebuilt KA isn't bad at all. It'll be more reliable and you'll be able to push it harder with less risk of damage. Actually, damn, I might be interested in it. Where in Canada are you and this rebuilt KA? I'm in northern Minnesota. I could bring up your brakes too, if I come look at this engine...


I am on the East coast in Canada...Nova Scotia, yeah that little think that looks like an Island on a map but actually isn't an Island...
If you were to come from Minesota that would be an expensive trip, but if you want to come up and visit, maybe we should arrange something!
I know a guy from Vancouver with and s14 who might want to make the trip out! Well PM me man!


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Lol, how long is the drive to Nova Scotia from Minnesota? I'm in Duluth, on the coast of Lake Superior.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> Lol, how long is the drive to Nova Scotia from Minnesota? I'm in Duluth, on the coast of Lake Superior.


Closer to Canada? What is the nearest Canadian town / city?
I know it is like an 18 hour drive straight driving to Toronto...So i figure it can't be much more...


----------

